# iCloud : Anniversaire en doublons et calendrier



## Lisodia (28 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Je l'arrache les cheveux à résoudre ce petit problème 

A la base, je cherchais à supprimer les doublons des anniversaires. J'ai donc suivi les solutions en désactivant puis réactivant les compte iCloud calendrier et contacts pour que la fusion se fasse.

Ca à très bien marché pour les contacts, mais pas pour les anniversaires. En effait, maintenant j'ai triplé : "Anniversaire de Romain" "Anniversaire" "Anniversaire", les deux dernier renvoyant à aucun contact et du coup, suppression impossible !

J'ai donc encore une fois tout desactivé mais les "Anniversaire" sont toujours la, et pas moyen de les supprimer, ni même de décocher "afficher le calendrier des anniversaires" car grisé !
Vu que je suis passée sous Mountain Lion, je ne trouve pas supprimer le cache du calendrier..

Merci de votre aide !

Bon week end


----------



## tonzman59 (28 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour !

Ayant le même problème que toi, j'écumais les forums afin de trouver une solution... en vain. Bon il est vrai que Mountain Lion est sortie que très récemment, mais on est pas aidé hein !?

Enfin bref, peut-être as-tu trouvé la solution, mais durant le temps que je m'inscris sur le site, j'ai trouvé que faire pour vaincre l'insistance de mes doublons ! Je ne sais pas si ça marche à tous les coups, mais qu'avons-nous à perdre ?

La marche à suivre : Calendrier > Préférences > Général. J'ai décoché puis re-coché la case "Afficher le calendrier des anniversaires". Manip' bidon, mais c'est tellement mieux de se prendre la tête .

J'espère que tout ceci t'es utile, tiens moi au courant de ton avancé...


----------



## rikkorikko (7 Août 2012)

J'ai le même problème et pas de solution.

J'ai bien une idée de la cause : Mes contacts figurent tant "Sur mon Mac" que sur "iCloud". Or on ne peut pas supprimer le compte "Sur mon Mac" dans les préférences. Il est intéressant de noter que si je consulte "Tous" mes contacts, je n'ai pas de doublon. Je vais essayer de supprimer tous les contacts qui sont "Sur mon Mac" et on verra bien si les anniversaires en double disparaissent.

Par contre, pas de souci sur mon iPhone


----------



## rikkorikko (7 Août 2012)

Ok. Comme évoqué dans mon post précédent, le problème vient du fait que les contacts sont en double nre "Tous sur mon Mac" et "Tous iCloud". J'ai supprimé tous mes contact de la première catégorie et les doublons d'anniversaires ont bien disparu. Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que l'application Contact n'affiche pas de doublon quand on consulte "contact (tous)".


----------

